# hdx tip top replace



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

can someone give me the tip size for the breakaway hdx-thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lucky strike said:


> can someone give me the tip size for the breakaway hdx-thanks


If you don't get an answer give Nick Meyer's a call -- you can find his number at the breakawayusa.com site. He should know for sure.


----------

